# Sunny Twin Cam Super Saloon, GT-S badges



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

I'd like to buy a set of emblems/badges for any year Nissan Sunny Super Saloon, Twin Cam, or Lucino GT-S.

Like these:




























Anyone got anything like these? New.used, B12, B13, B14, any or all.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

OK, how about just some more pics of these cars then? 

Evidently Nissan made a B12 model 4WD Super Saloon. The only pic I could find was of a model of it.


















I love these things!


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

4WD B12? Do you mean just 4door instead? Anyway, I'm looking for a GTS badge.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

MR-4DOOR-SR20DE said:


> 4WD B12? Do you mean just 4door instead?


Nope. Nissan produced the 4WD B12 models in both wagon and 4-dr. sedan body styles. The US only got the wagons. I'd love to know what engine the RHD Japan market 4WD B12 Super Saloons had. Perhaps the CA18DE or T?


----------



## MR-4Door-SR20DET (Oct 13, 2005)

^I would like to know that as well. Did you ever find any GTS badges?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

MR-4DOOR-SR20DE said:


> ^I would like to know that as well. Did you ever find any GTS badges?


No not yet. It will take someone with a parts connection overseas to uncover a few old stock badges or stickers. 

As you saw earlier in this thread, there were some year GTS badges that were stickers. I would imagine that with a good image of one, those could be duplicated farily easily here.

People always want what they haven't got. I'm sure there are people with GTS's that want to be different and have SE-R badges on their cars. If there's anyone out there who would like me to get some SE-R badges from the US and ship them in exchange for the GTS or Super Saloon badges just send me a pm. It's really just a matter of going to the dealer and ordering them.


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

Good things come to those who wait. There's a guy on ebay right now selling the GTS and Super Saloon badges. Not the B12 one on the white car above, but newer ones are there. They're used, and shipped from Thailand. His ebay store is*HERE*.


----------

